# Beginners Luck...hopefully



## dominate_warrior (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, fellow Martial Artists!

I'm a beginner martial artist in taekwondo. I would like some feed back for good strength training exercises and stretching techniques that have helped you all improve your skill. 

I don't want to become a very buff human being because that look doesn't seem right on a girls body. But I would like to become lean and quick. I am almost 5'5 about 120 Female, so nothing too difficult but challenging at the same time. 

Like I said, I am new to this community, and to martial arts, but I'm tough (or at least that's what I am described as) 

But please, I am up to do everything I possibly can to make myself better. I have finally found something enjoyable and exciting that I am actually good at. So daily/weekly workout options, etc. everything a person in the martial arts should know!

Thanks You!


----------



## drop bear (Jan 14, 2015)

Whatever you do don't do hill sprints.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2015)

not sure the area your from but if you can do swimming  it is one of the best exercises you can do.
I would not suggest doing to much strength training for TKD if your new to it.  Get limber and work on speed in your techniques at this time.
Two person stretching ( stand against the wall the other person helps lift your leg to its limit then slightly resists as the leg is lowered)
put your legs against a wall and let gravity pull them down to the sides

most of my  other exercises are now considered old fashioned a I do static exercises


----------



## Matt Bryers (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,

I work / train a lot of women at my Academy.  My wife is also a strength coach at my gym.  She is a little taller than you, but around the same weight.  For her, strength training and using big movements such as the: squat, deadlift, and overhead press; along with complimentary exercises and movement patterns has given her a ton of athleticism and very feminine / athletic body.  Combine this training with performance training using kettlebells, sandbags, etc and you can achieve the ability / agility you are looking for, along with the body to back it up!

I am not the biggest fan of CrossFit - but what it has done, is shown that weight training for women can be very beneficial.  If you are seriously looking to improve your ability.... (and I say this with a grain of salt) - look around for a "diverse" and experienced CrossFit "gym".  If you lived in  Connecticut, I'd say come train at our facility.

Good luck!


----------



## Mephisto (Jan 23, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about becoming too buff. A lot of people men and women new to exercise or lifting say they don't want to get "too big". Don't worry you don't just wake up after a few months of lifting and suddenly have 20" biceps. It takes hard work to get those "too big" physiques. You'll be fine, find an exercise program developed by a professional and stick with it. Internet forums (especially not fitness specialized ones) are a bad place to go looking for advice unless you follow links to legit workout programs. I remember freely advising people about weight lifting on martial arts forums 10 years ago when I was just getting into weight lifting. I had read some books and sounded like I knew what I was talking about. Now I know a lot more and also know that I'm no expert. Find an exercise program geared to your needs.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to use weights, a lot of weights. That was mainly due to the type of weapons I was learning to use...you have to be quite strong. But I found that after about two months I did start to gain bulky muscle, which just made me look fat. 
I now do a calisthenics workout; chin-ups, push ups, crunches, dips, squats. 
Also I think for speed it's good to run through tires, like footballers. I do that at fencing, among other things.
L


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> I used to use weights, a lot of weights. That was mainly due to the type of weapons I was learning to use...you have to be quite strong. But I found that after about two months I did start to gain bulky muscle, which just made me look fat.
> I now do a calisthenics workout; chin-ups, push ups, crunches, dips, squats.
> Also I think for speed it's good to run through tires, like footballers. I do that at fencing, among other things.
> L



Hey. Have tried TRX suspension training. It could potentially add a useful element to you're training schedule. Just a thought Libby, I am doing it myself now.


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 24, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Hey. Have tried TRX suspension training. It could potentially add a useful element to you're training schedule. Just a thought Libby, I am doing it myself now.



Aha, that looks good, thank you!
The back stretching one looks really good, I never manage to fully stretch out my back  I often end up in the crab position trying to stretch like a spider monkey.
L


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

LibbyW said:


> Aha, that looks good, thank you!
> The back stretching one looks really good, I never manage to fully stretch out my back  I often end up in the crab position trying to stretch like a spider monkey.
> L



Yeah I hear you on the need. The best one I like is feet and body thrust out front, then go up down on the on the arms and shoulders, works the back as well.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 24, 2015)

Matt Bryers said:


> Hello,
> 
> I work / train a lot of women at my Academy.  My wife is also a strength coach at my gym.  She is a little taller than you, but around the same weight.  For her, strength training and using big movements such as the: squat, deadlift, and overhead press; along with complimentary exercises and movement patterns has given her a ton of athleticism and very feminine / athletic body.  Combine this training with performance training using kettlebells, sandbags, etc and you can achieve the ability / agility you are looking for, along with the body to back it up!
> 
> ...



The issue with crossfit being they tend to lift heavy with poor technique risking injuries.

Done right the concept works.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 24, 2015)

Warning a bit of swearing an a lot of "why are you doing that?" moments.


----------



## Takai (Jan 24, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Hey. Have tried TRX suspension training. It could potentially add a useful element to you're training schedule. Just a thought Libby, I am doing it myself now.



I am quite a fan of the TRX. When I really stick with it the results have been quite good.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

Takai said:


> I am quite a fan of the TRX. When I really stick with it the results have been quite good.



I find it almost therapeutic as well.


----------

